# Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht ambitionierte Mitglieder!



## GermanMonkeys (20. Januar 2019)

Du möchtest nicht alleine Spielen? Du suchst nach ambitionierten Mitspielern auf deinem Niveau?

*Dann ist der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau die richtige Wahl für dich!*
Da uns hohe Qualität wichtig ist, vertritt unsere Organisation aktuell ein übersichtliches Maß von sechs Spielen, dennoch stellen wir ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, auch andere Spiele bei uns zu spielen.

Um die Bandbreite der verschiedenen Interessen aufrecht zu erhalten bieten wir aktuell neben “Counter Strike” , “League of Legends” ,  “Rainbow Six: Siege” , “PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds“ , “Rocket League“ und ''Fortnite'' auch ''Apex Legends'' an. Aufgrund des ständigen Zuwachses sind wir in der Lage, zu fast allen Tageszeiten ausreichend Mitspieler bieten zu können.

*Was ist der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.?*
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. bietet als eine der größten deutschen Multigaming-Communities eine breite Basis ambitionierter Spieler verteilt auf alle Leistungsstufen. Ungeachtet ständig wachsender Mitgliederzahlen werden bei uns die Qualitäten der “familiären” Community mit Leistung und Kompetenz vereint.
[/FONT]

Das Leitbild aus Anfangszeiten, familiär und professionell zu sein, ist auch heute noch großer Bestandteil von unserem Verein. Unseren Verein kann man deshalb mit einem Satz ziemlich gut beschreiben: Wir sind und bleiben einfach eine große Familie, einmal ein Monkey und du bleibst für immer einer!

*Unsere Voraussetzungen an dich:*
*-Aktivität im Spiel und auf unserem Teamspeak³
-mindestens 16 Jahre alt
-Spielerfahrung / Teamfähigkeit
-freundlicher Umgang gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern und Mitspielern*

*Das bieten wir dir:*
*-freundliche und motivierte Mitglieder
-eine verhältnismäßig reife Community (Ø 23 Jahre)
-die Möglichkeit, sich durch professionelles Coaching zu verbessern
-ein breit aufgestelltes Management
-Mitspieler auf allen Leistungsebenen
-TeamSpeak³ mit eigenen Channels
-ein aktives und interessantes Forum
-Interne Clan Wars zur Vorbereitung auf Turniere
-Teaminternes Management
-als Ansprechpartner spielspezifische Community Manager
-regelmäßige, gut organisierte Events
*
Unsere aktuelle Zahl an aktiven Mitgliedern beträgt etwa 1.100 Spieler, welche durchgehend überzeugte Monkeys sind und uns regelmäßig mit positivem Feedback in unserer Arbeit bestätigen!

*Erfahre alles darüber, wie auch du ein Mitglied in der GermanMonkeys Community werden kannst: germanmonkeys.de/bewerben/*

*Du möchtest dir unseren Verein genauer ansehen?*
Besuche einfach unsere Homepage unter: germanmonkeys.de/
Mehr Informationen: germanmonkeys.de/was-wir-bieten/

Solltest du nach dem Besuch unserer Webseite dennoch Fragen haben, kannst du uns gerne jederzeit über das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite kontaktieren, oder du besuchst uns auf unserem *TeamSpeak³: germanmonkeys.de*

Bei uns könnt ihr euch jederzeit auf unserem TeamSpeak³ bewerben. Hierzu nutzt ihr einfach den "Warten auf Bewerbungsgespräch"-Channel auf unserem TeamSpeak³, er befindet sich über der Eingangshalle. Ein persönlicher Ansprechpartner wird euch dann Willkommen heißen und gerne eure Fragen beantworten und euch weitere Informationen zu uns geben.

Wir freuen uns, dich bald bei uns Willkommen heißen zu dürfen!


*Dein GermanMonkeys Team!*


----------



## FireHawk505 (4. November 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (24. Januar 2019)

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak3 Server:

germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo
Marketing Manager bei
-GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bombervdm (1. Dezember 2020)

Hey Du! Ja genau DU! Wir der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V. suchen neue Mitglieder!

Bei uns findest du ein Familiäres Umfeld, jede menge nette Spieler sowie ein
freundliches und aktives Mangement.
Wenn das dass ist wonach du sucht bist du bei uns genau richtig!
Schau doch mal auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de) vorbei.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

bombervdm | Arne
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (28. Januar 2019)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CptGhostRocky (31. Januar 2019)

Einen schönen Donnerstag Abend wünscht euch der
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SoraGM (4. Februar 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserem Thread!

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil von unser Organisation!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Sora
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: http://germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (7. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht euch einen schönen Abend 
und will euch wissen lassen dass ihr immer bei uns wilkommen seid.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra 
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (11. Februar 2019)

Wir hoffen ihr hatten einen guten Start in die Woche.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (14. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkey eSports e.V. wünscht euch einen schönen Valentinstag.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (18. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. veranstaltet vom 15.03.19-17.03.19 ein Rocket League Turnier!
Somit wünschen die GermanMonkeys euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (21. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V. sucht anbitionierte Mitglieder und heißt diese herzlich willkommen

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (25. Februar 2019)

Einen guten Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (28. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. veranstaltet vom 15.03.19-17.03.19
ein Rocket League Turnier!
Somit wünschen die GermanMonkeys euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SoraGM (4. März 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen tollen Start in die Woche, egal ob ihr arbeiten müsst oder Urlaub habt! 
Wir suchen natürlich auch weiterhin nach Mitgliedern und freuen uns daher sehr auf euren Besuch!

Bei Fragen helfen wir euch natürlich so gut es geht. :3

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Sora
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: http://germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (7. März 2019)

Schönen Donnerstag Abend wünscht euch der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
​


----------



## CptGhostRocky (11. März 2019)

Der Montag neigt sich dem Ende zu und du suchst freundliche Spieler, mit denen du dich entspannen kannst?
Dann komm zu den GermanMonkeys, mit unseren über 9500 registrierten Mitgliedern sind wir breit aufgestellt.
Wir haben eine freundliche und engagierte Community, die auch Neueinsteigern gerne Unterstützung anbietet.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (14. März 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht Euch 
einen schönen Donnerstag Abend und möchte drann erinnern,
dass Morgen (Freitag) unser Rocket League Turnier um 18 uhr stattfindet.
Zuschauer sind willkommen!

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (18. März 2019)

Einen wunderschönen Start in die Woche wünscht
Euch der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (21. März 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GermanMonkeys (25. März 2019)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chiato (28. März 2019)

Hi, ich finde es super, dass es einen offiziellen eSports Verein gibt. Ich hätte da nur zwei Fragen: 1. Muss man einen sehr hohen Skill haben, um bei euch Mitglied zu werden, oder reicht auch eine durchschnittliche Spielerfahrung? 2. Muss man einen regelmäßigen Beitrag als Mitglied zahlen oder ist es kostenlos?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## GermanMonkeys (28. März 2019)

Hallo Chiato! 

Es freut mich, dass wir dein Interesse wecken konnten. 
Bei uns gibt es in jeden Spiel genügend Spieler in jeder
Liga  mit denen du spielen könntest. Einen Beitrag muss
man bei uns nicht zahlen. Denn nur dank unserer Manager 
die sich ehrenamtlich hier betätigen können wir das ganze
kostenlos anbieten. 

Wenn du dich bei uns bewerben möchtest kannst du dies 
gerne auf unserem Ts3 Server: germanmonkeys.de tun.
Das Gespräch dauert ca. 15 Minuten also bitte eine gewisse Zeit
mitbringen. 

Bei fragen oder ähnliches kannst du gerne einen Manager auf
unserem Ts3 Server fragen, ich bin dort auch täglich anzutreffen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Mo
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (1. April 2019)

*Suchst du eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir die GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere*Homepage oder komm*auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (4. April 2019)

Einen schönen Donnerstagabend GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (11. April 2019)

Einen schönen Start ins Wochenende wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CptGhostRocky (18. April 2019)

Ein schönen Donnerstag wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. du suchst freundliche Spieler, mit denen du dich entspannen kannst?
Dann komm zu den GermanMonkeys, mit unseren über 9500 registrierten Mitgliedern sind wir breit aufgestellt.
Wir haben eine freundliche und engagierte Community, die auch Neueinsteigern gerne Unterstützung anbietet.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (22. April 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (25. April 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (29. April 2019)

Einen schönen Tag in die neue Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (2. Mai 2019)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 9500 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (6. Mai 2019)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (9. Mai 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (13. Mai 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra 
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (14. Mai 2019)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 9500 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (16. Mai 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (20. Mai 2019)

Wir hoffen ihr hatten einen guten Start in die Woche.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (23. Mai 2019)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (27. Mai 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht euch einen scönen Start in die neue Woche

Du hast Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann bist Du bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (30. Mai 2019)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 9500 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (3. Juni 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.  wünscht euch einen schönen Start in die neue Woche!
Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (6. Juni 2019)

Du suchst ambitionierte Mitspieler und ein angenehmes Umfeld?
Du suchst Anbindung an eine stets wachsende und stabile Community?
Dann bist Du beim *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. *an der richtigen Adresse!

Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de),
und überzeuge Dich selbst!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies | Florian
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (10. Juni 2019)

Das Wochenende neigt sich dem Ende zu und du suchst freundliche Spieler, mit denen du dich entspannen kannst?
Dann komm zu den *GermanMonkeys*, mit unseren über 9500 registrierten Mitgliedern  haben wir eine freundliche
und engagierte Community, die auch Neueinsteigern gerne Unterstützung anbietet.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (13. Juni 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (17. Juni 2019)

Der *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. *sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Du hast Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann bist Du bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies | Florian
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (20. Juni 2019)

Du suchst ambitionierte Mitspieler und ein angenehmes Umfeld?
Du suchst Anbindung an eine stets wachsende und stabile Community?
Dann bist Du beim *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. *an der richtigen Adresse!

Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de),
und überzeuge Dich selbst!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies | Florian
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (24. Juni 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht euch ein schönen Start in die neue Woche!

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (27. Juni 2019)

Der *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.* sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!

Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies | Florian
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (1. Juli 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht euch einen schönen Start in die neue Woche
und hofft das ihr mal vorbeischaut!
Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM-aRies (4. Juli 2019)

Der *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.* sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

aRies | Florian
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (8. Juli 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (15. Juli 2019)

Der *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.* sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (18. Juli 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (22. Juli 2019)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (25. Juli 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (8. August 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (15. August 2019)

Du suchst ambitionierte Mitspieler und ein angenehmes Umfeld?
Du suchst Anbindung an eine stets wachsende und stabile Community?
Dann bist Du beim *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.* an der richtigen Adresse!

Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de),
und überzeuge Dich selbst!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (19. August 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys ist genau das richtige für dich!
Egal welches level an Skill egal ob mit Team oder ohne.
Hier gibt es für jeden etwas.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## keYJinMike (26. August 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

keYJin
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Last3ngineer (29. August 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Last3ngineer | Merlin
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## keYJinMike (2. September 2019)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

keYJin
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## keYJinMike (16. September 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

keYJin Mike
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (26. September 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Community Leader des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (10. Oktober 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (16. Oktober 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (21. Oktober 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (24. Oktober 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (28. Oktober 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (4. November 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (7. November 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V


----------



## Magic1234567 (11. November 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (14. November 2019)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 9500 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (18. November 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Magic1234567 (21. November 2019)

Du bist auf der Suche nach einem eSport/Multigaming Verein?
Dann bist du bei den GermanMonkeys genau richtig.
Wir haben in unseren Offiziellen Spielen alle Elos vertreten, somit ist für jeden was dabei.
Solltet ihr ein Team sein und auch zu uns kommen wollen, werden wir auch natürlich einen eigenen Channel zur Verfügung stellen damit ihr in Ruhe trainieren/Spielen könnt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Magic | David
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (28. November 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
*Na bist du neugierig geworden?*
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------- ---------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (5. Dezember 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag 

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SprayControl (9. Dezember 2019)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 9500 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Spray Control | Toni
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (23. Dezember 2019)

*Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?*
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der *GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.* haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir *über 10 000 registrierte Mitglieder.*
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren *Ts3: germanmonkeys.de*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (26. Dezember 2019)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!

Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.

Egal ob hardcore Gamer oder einfacher casual Spieler - bei uns haben wir alles vertreten!

In insgesamt 7 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 10 000 registrierte Mitglieder.

Wenn du neugierig geworden bist dann schau doch einfach mal rein auf unserer Homepage oder unserem TS!

TS3: germanmonkeys.de
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend, freue mich über jeden der bei uns rein schaut und sich entscheidet Teil unserer Community zu werden!

--------------------------------------------

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (30. Dezember 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (2. Januar 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!

Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.

Egal ob hardcore Gamer oder einfacher casual Spieler - bei uns haben wir alles vertreten!

In insgesamt 7 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 10 000 registrierte Mitglieder.

Wenn du neugierig geworden bist dann schau doch einfach mal rein auf unserer Homepage oder unserem TS!

TS3: germanmonkeys.de
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend, freue mich über jeden der bei uns rein schaut und sich entscheidet Teil unserer Community zu werden!

--------------------------------------------

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (6. Januar 2020)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sag dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 10 000 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind Wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regel mäßig Turniere Veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3(germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (9. Januar 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (16. Januar 2020)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sage dir warum!
Wir sind einer der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 11.200 registrierte Mitgliedern.
Auf unseren Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regelmäßig Turniere veranstaltet wo du dich beweisen kannst gegen andere Mitstreiter.

Und hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (20. Januar 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
    Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FireHawk505 (23. Januar 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 10 000 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (27. Januar 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (30. Januar 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend.

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil von uns und schau auf unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (3. Februar 2020)

*Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sage dir warum!*
Wir sind eine der größten Deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 11.200 registrierten Mitgliedern.
Auf unserem Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regelmäßig Turniere veranstaltet, in denen du dich gegen andere Mitstreiter beweisen kannst.

Und, hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (6. Februar 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (13. Februar 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
    Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CptGhostRocky (17. Februar 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (20. Februar 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend.

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil von uns und schau auf unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (24. Februar 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
    Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sunny95noname (27. Februar 2020)

Keine Lust allein zu Zocken?
Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig – denn wir gehören mit unseren 11.500 registrierten Mitgliedern zu einer der größten Gaming Communities in ganz Deutschland!
Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt?

Dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sunny | Sarah
Marketing Manager
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (2. März 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend.

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil von uns und schau auf unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GMVenenum (5. März 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen.

Homepage: germanmonkeys.de
oder
Teamspeak 3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit sportlichen Grüßen

Venenum | Sven
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (9. März 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen spielen haben wir über 11.500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## sunny95noname (12. März 2020)

Du hast genug davon allein zu Zocken? – Sehr gut, denn wir sind auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern.

Wir sind eine stehts freundliche, wachsende Community, bei der du auf jeden Fall Spaß haben wirst!  Egal ob Competitive oder Casual, bei uns ist jeder Spieler Willkommen.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sunny | Sarah
Marketing Manager
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (16. März 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GMVenenum (19. März 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen 

Homepage: germanmonkeys.de
oder
Teamspeak 3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Venenum | Sven
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## sunny95noname (23. März 2020)

Heute Abend schon was vor? – Spiele jetzt dein Lieblingsspiel mit einer familiären Community! 
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir mehr als 11.500 registrierte Mitglieder und auf unserem Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1300 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir Spielen würden.
Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sunny | Sarah
Marketing Manager
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GMVenenum (26. März 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Venenum | Sven
Community Leader des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (6. April 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## FireHawk505 (9. April 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (13. April 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (16. April 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (20. April 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
    Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GMVenenum (23. April 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!
Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen.
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de
oder
Teamspeak 3: germanmonkeys.de


----------



## GM_Obi (27. April 2020)

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen. 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil unserer Community!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: germanmonkeys.de/
    Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CptGhostRocky (30. April 2020)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sage dir warum!
Wir sind eine der größten deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 11.200 registrierten Mitgliedern.
Auf unserem Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regelmäßig Turniere veranstaltet, in denen du dich gegen andere Mitstreiter beweisen kannst.


Und, hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon, dich zu sehen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.​


----------



## GMVenenum (4. Mai 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen 

Homepage: germanmonkeys.de
oder
Teamspeak 3: germanmonkeys.de

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Venenum | Sven
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (7. Mai 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Elias | SpRxE
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (7. Mai 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht Euch
einen schönen Donnerstag Abend und möchte drann erinnern,
dass Morgen (Freitag) unser Rocket League Turnier um 18 uhr stattfindet.
Zuschauer sind willkommen!

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

SpRxE | Elias
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (11. Mai 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

SpRxE | Elias
Marketing Supervisor des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (14. Mai 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## lachzi (18. Mai 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

lachzi I Lukas
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (21. Mai 2020)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sage dir warum!
Wir sind eine der größten deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 11.200 registrierten Mitgliedern.
Auf unserem Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regelmäßig Turniere veranstaltet, in denen du dich gegen andere Mitstreiter beweisen kannst.

Und, hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon, dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (25. Mai 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen

--------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (28. Mai 2020)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

-----------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2020)

CptGhostRocky schrieb:


> Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.



Es ist schon Donnerstag


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2020)

Mancher Orts ticken die Uhren halt anders


----------



## GM_Obi (1. Juni 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend.

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil von uns und schau auf unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (4. Juni 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (8. Juni 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (11. Juni 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir, der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., haben eine große und freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen.
In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na, bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)

----------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (15. Juni 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen

--------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

SpRxE | Elias
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (18. Juni 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen

--------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost | Leon
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (22. Juni 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht einen schönen Abend.

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil von uns und schau auf unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (25. Juni 2020)

Du bist auf der Suche nach neuen Kameraden und Kameradinnen, damit du deine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr alleine zocken musst? Dann bist Du beim GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau richtig!

Wir sind eine stetig wachsende, gut organisierte und vor allem sehr freundliche Community, in der Du mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wirst. Egal ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder ambitioniert und mit Vollgas dabei, bei uns findest Du die richtigen Mitstreiter!
Also vorauf wartest Du noch? Schau doch einfach mal unverbindlich bei uns vorbei, wir würden uns freuen

--------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

SpRxE | Elias
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SpRxE (29. Juni 2020)

Du suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Wir der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. haben eine große und Freundliche Community.
Egal ob Hardcore Gamer oder einfacher Casual Spieler. Wir haben alles.
In insgesamt 6 Offizieren spielen haben wir über 9500 registrierte Mitglieder.
Na bist du neugierig geworden?
Dann Besuch unsere Homepage oder komm auf unseren Ts3: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Elias | SpRxE
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (6. Juli 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## StrikerGM (8. Juli 2020)

Schönen guten Abend! 

Du suchst eine familiäre Community, die zudem noch eine der größten Deutschen Community's ist?
Du suchst nach abwechslungsunreichen Spielen d aktiven Leuten zum zocken?
Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig! Der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V. sucht stetig nach neuen Mitgliedern! Bei uns werden in regelmäßigen Abständen Tuniere gestartet bei denen auch andere Community's teilnehmen können.
Weiter Informationen findest du auf unserer Website http://germanmonkeys.de/

Solltest du Interesse haben schon heute bei uns beitzutreten, kannst du auch bei uns im TS³ unter germanmonkeys.de vorbeischauen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Striker | Daniel
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GM_Obi (9. Juli 2020)

Wir suchen dich! Du fragst dich warum? Ich sage dir warum!
Wir sind eine der größten deutschen Multigaming Organisationen mit weit über 11.200 registrierten Mitgliedern.
Auf unserem Ts3 sind wöchentlich über 1100 Mitspieler, die gerne mit dir spielen würden.
Zudem werden bei uns regelmäßig Turniere veranstaltet, in denen du dich gegen andere Mitstreiter beweisen kannst.

Und, hab ich dich überzeugt?
Wenn ja, besuch uns auf unseren Ts3 (germanmonkeys.de)
Ich freue mich schon, dich zu sehen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Obi | Malte
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## AmokzwiebelGM (13. Juli 2020)

Wir sind der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., eine Organisation mit dem Ziel die Gaming-Gemeinschaft stärker zusammenzuschweißen.
Du suchst eine grosse und freundliche Community in der du dein Liebelingsspiel mit vielen anderen Gleichgesinnten unter einer Fahne spielen kannst ? 
Dann sind wir vom German Monkeys e.V genau das richtige für dich!


In insgesamt 7 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Bist du neugierig geworden? Dann besuche unsere Homepage (https://germanmonkeys.de) oder melde dich einfach direkt im Teamspeak (germanmonkeys.de) bei uns!


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Amokzwiebel | Jamie
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## AmokzwiebelGM (16. Juli 2020)

Wir sind der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., eine Organisation mit dem Ziel die Gaming-Gemeinschaft stärker zusammenzuschweißen.
Du suchst eine grosse und freundliche Community in der du dein Liebelingsspiel mit vielen anderen Gleichgesinnten unter einer Fahne spielen kannst ?
Dann sind wir vom German Monkeys e.V genau das richtige für dich!


In insgesamt 6 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Bist du neugierig geworden? Dann besuche unsere Homepage (https://germanmonkeys.de) oder melde dich einfach direkt im Teamspeak (germanmonkeys.de) bei uns!


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Amokzwiebel | Jamie
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## AmokzwiebelGM (23. Juli 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de) 





Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Amokzwiebel | Jamie
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## AmokzwiebelGM (27. Juli 2020)

Wir sind der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V., eine Organisation mit dem Ziel die Gaming-Gemeinschaft stärker zusammenzuschweißen.
Du suchst eine grosse und freundliche Community in der du dein Liebelingsspiel mit vielen anderen Gleichgesinnten unter einer Fahne spielen kannst ? 

Dann sind wir vom German Monkeys e.V genau das richtige für dich!


In insgesamt 7 offiziellen Spielen haben wir über 11.200 registrierte Mitglieder.
Bist du neugierig geworden? Dann besuche unsere Homepage (https://germanmonkeys.de) oder melde dich einfach direkt im Teamspeak (germanmonkeys.de) bei uns!


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Amokzwiebel | Jamie
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## AmokzwiebelGM (30. Juli 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Ihr seid ein bestehendes Team, oder seid Solo unterwegs, und sucht Unterstützung?

Ihr habt Interesse an einer stets wachsenden und stabilen Community?
Dann seid ihr bei unserer Community an der richtigen Adresse!
Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de) 




-------------------------------------------------
Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Amokzwiebel | Jamie
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf folgendes aus dem Hinweis-Thread verweisen:
https://forum.pcgames.de/clans-serv...zur-verwendung-des-bereichs-clans-server.html

"Bitte unterlasst aber unnötiges Thread-Bumping oder das mehrfache Spammen von ähnlichen Beiträgen."

Einmal im Monat ist ok.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## StrikerGM (26. August 2020)

Hallo, die hälfte der Arbeitswoche ist geschafft und es sind nur noch 2 Tage bis zum Wochenende! Das wäre die gelegenheit für dich, dich bei uns anzuschließen!
Wir suchen immer neue Mitglieder die Interesse an einer wachsenden Community mit abwechslungsreichen Games und Events haben!
Wenn du Interesse hast schau doch einfach mal auf unserem Teamspeak vorbei!
Das ganze geht über unseren Teamspeak mit folgender IP: germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Striker | Daniel
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptHydropi (1. Oktober 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!

Du hast Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, stabilen und freundlichen Community,
suchst eine freundliche und engagierte Community?
Dann bist du hier genau richtig!
Besuche uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

CptHydropi | Charly
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (20. Januar 2019)

Du möchtest nicht alleine Spielen? Du suchst nach ambitionierten Mitspielern auf deinem Niveau?

*Dann ist der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. genau die richtige Wahl für dich!*
Da uns hohe Qualität wichtig ist, vertritt unsere Organisation aktuell ein übersichtliches Maß von sechs Spielen, dennoch stellen wir ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, auch andere Spiele bei uns zu spielen.

Um die Bandbreite der verschiedenen Interessen aufrecht zu erhalten bieten wir aktuell neben “Counter Strike” , “League of Legends” ,  “Rainbow Six: Siege” , “PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds“ , “Rocket League“ und ''Fortnite'' auch ''Apex Legends'' an. Aufgrund des ständigen Zuwachses sind wir in der Lage, zu fast allen Tageszeiten ausreichend Mitspieler bieten zu können.

*Was ist der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.?*
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. bietet als eine der größten deutschen Multigaming-Communities eine breite Basis ambitionierter Spieler verteilt auf alle Leistungsstufen. Ungeachtet ständig wachsender Mitgliederzahlen werden bei uns die Qualitäten der “familiären” Community mit Leistung und Kompetenz vereint.
[/FONT]

Das Leitbild aus Anfangszeiten, familiär und professionell zu sein, ist auch heute noch großer Bestandteil von unserem Verein. Unseren Verein kann man deshalb mit einem Satz ziemlich gut beschreiben: Wir sind und bleiben einfach eine große Familie, einmal ein Monkey und du bleibst für immer einer!

*Unsere Voraussetzungen an dich:*
*-Aktivität im Spiel und auf unserem Teamspeak³
-mindestens 16 Jahre alt
-Spielerfahrung / Teamfähigkeit
-freundlicher Umgang gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern und Mitspielern*

*Das bieten wir dir:*
*-freundliche und motivierte Mitglieder
-eine verhältnismäßig reife Community (Ø 23 Jahre)
-die Möglichkeit, sich durch professionelles Coaching zu verbessern
-ein breit aufgestelltes Management
-Mitspieler auf allen Leistungsebenen
-TeamSpeak³ mit eigenen Channels
-ein aktives und interessantes Forum
-Interne Clan Wars zur Vorbereitung auf Turniere
-Teaminternes Management
-als Ansprechpartner spielspezifische Community Manager
-regelmäßige, gut organisierte Events
*
Unsere aktuelle Zahl an aktiven Mitgliedern beträgt etwa 1.100 Spieler, welche durchgehend überzeugte Monkeys sind und uns regelmäßig mit positivem Feedback in unserer Arbeit bestätigen!

*Erfahre alles darüber, wie auch du ein Mitglied in der GermanMonkeys Community werden kannst: germanmonkeys.de/bewerben/*

*Du möchtest dir unseren Verein genauer ansehen?*
Besuche einfach unsere Homepage unter: germanmonkeys.de/
Mehr Informationen: germanmonkeys.de/was-wir-bieten/

Solltest du nach dem Besuch unserer Webseite dennoch Fragen haben, kannst du uns gerne jederzeit über das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite kontaktieren, oder du besuchst uns auf unserem *TeamSpeak³: germanmonkeys.de*

Bei uns könnt ihr euch jederzeit auf unserem TeamSpeak³ bewerben. Hierzu nutzt ihr einfach den "Warten auf Bewerbungsgespräch"-Channel auf unserem TeamSpeak³, er befindet sich über der Eingangshalle. Ein persönlicher Ansprechpartner wird euch dann Willkommen heißen und gerne eure Fragen beantworten und euch weitere Informationen zu uns geben.

Wir freuen uns, dich bald bei uns Willkommen heißen zu dürfen!


*Dein GermanMonkeys Team!*


----------



## FireHawk505 (4. November 2020)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. hofft ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. 

Wir suchen neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden, familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute ein Teil von uns und schau auf
unserem Teamspeak Server vorbei. (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

FireHawk505 | Dietrich
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (24. Januar 2019)

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak3 Server:

germanmonkeys.de

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo
Marketing Manager bei
-GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bombervdm (1. Dezember 2020)

Hey Du! Ja genau DU! Wir der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V. suchen neue Mitglieder!

Bei uns findest du ein Familiäres Umfeld, jede menge nette Spieler sowie ein
freundliches und aktives Mangement.
Wenn das dass ist wonach du sucht bist du bei uns genau richtig!
Schau doch mal auf unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de) vorbei.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

bombervdm | Arne
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (28. Januar 2019)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CptGhostRocky (31. Januar 2019)

Einen schönen Donnerstag Abend wünscht euch der
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SoraGM (4. Februar 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf unserem Thread!

Natürlich melden wir uns auch heute wieder mit der Nachricht, dass wir weiterhin nach Mitgliedern suchen 
Zögert nicht länger und werdet noch heute ein Teil von unser Organisation!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Sora
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: http://germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (7. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht euch einen schönen Abend 
und will euch wissen lassen dass ihr immer bei uns wilkommen seid.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra 
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (11. Februar 2019)

Wir hoffen ihr hatten einen guten Start in die Woche.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (14. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkey eSports e.V. wünscht euch einen schönen Valentinstag.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (18. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. veranstaltet vom 15.03.19-17.03.19 ein Rocket League Turnier!
Somit wünschen die GermanMonkeys euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (21. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V. sucht anbitionierte Mitglieder und heißt diese herzlich willkommen

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## CptGhostRocky (25. Februar 2019)

Einen guten Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (28. Februar 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. veranstaltet vom 15.03.19-17.03.19
ein Rocket League Turnier!
Somit wünschen die GermanMonkeys euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## SoraGM (4. März 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen tollen Start in die Woche, egal ob ihr arbeiten müsst oder Urlaub habt! 
Wir suchen natürlich auch weiterhin nach Mitgliedern und freuen uns daher sehr auf euren Besuch!

Bei Fragen helfen wir euch natürlich so gut es geht. :3

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Sora
Marketing Manager bei
- German Monkeys eSport e.V. -


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Du kannst uns kontaktieren über:
Homepage: http://germanmonkeys.de/
Teamspeak IP: germanmonkeys.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zlagstra (7. März 2019)

Schönen Donnerstag Abend wünscht euch der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
​


----------



## CptGhostRocky (11. März 2019)

Der Montag neigt sich dem Ende zu und du suchst freundliche Spieler, mit denen du dich entspannen kannst?
Dann komm zu den GermanMonkeys, mit unseren über 9500 registrierten Mitgliedern sind wir breit aufgestellt.
Wir haben eine freundliche und engagierte Community, die auch Neueinsteigern gerne Unterstützung anbietet.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ghost
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (14. März 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. wünscht Euch 
einen schönen Donnerstag Abend und möchte drann erinnern,
dass Morgen (Freitag) unser Rocket League Turnier um 18 uhr stattfindet.
Zuschauer sind willkommen!

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## Zlagstra (18. März 2019)

Einen wunderschönen Start in die Woche wünscht
Euch der GermanMonkeys eSports e.V.

Werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf unserem
Teamspeak Server!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zlagstra
Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.


----------



## GermanMonkeys (21. März 2019)

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GermanMonkeys (25. März 2019)

Einen schönen Start in die Woche wünscht der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.

Der GermanMonkeys eSport e.V. sucht neue ambitionierte Mitglieder!
Wenn du Interesse an einer stets wachsenden familiären Community hast,
dann werde noch heute Teil unserer Community und besuche uns auf 
unserem Teamspeak Server (germanmonkeys.de)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mo | Marvin
Senior Marketing Manager des
GermanMonkeys eSport e.V.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chiato (28. März 2019)

Hi, ich finde es super, dass es einen offiziellen eSports Verein gibt. Ich hätte da nur zwei Fragen: 1. Muss man einen sehr hohen Skill haben, um bei euch Mitglied zu werden, oder reicht auch eine durchschnittliche Spielerfahrung? 2. Muss man einen regelmäßigen Beitrag als Mitglied zahlen oder ist es kostenlos?

Schöne Grüße


----------

